
Why you shouldn't use a web framework. A rant - TheAuditor
https://dev.to/gypsydave5/why-you-shouldnt-use-a-web-framework-3g24
======
chillacy
More inflammatory and light on substance than it could be, but to extend
charity to the author and talk about the subject: the decision isn’t between a
framework and no framework, the decision is between an existing framework and
your own. At some point you will (you should) start to come up with your own
abstractions and these will become the framework.

There are real benefits do doing this, but there are also drawbacks (if this
is your first time doing it, you’re probably going to make mistakes).

